# Vintage Shop Smith 10 ER - $149



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an opportunity to purchase a Vintage Shop Smith 10 ER for $149. I'm wondering if this is a good move.










It appears to work ok.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd suggest you grab it. Is the right hand end piece there which holds the lathe tailstock? I can't see in the image. But otherwise it looks like you'd have the table saw (not very valuable or safe), drill press (good), horizontal boring machine (very good) and a basic drum sander.

For the lathe you'd also need the tool rest. I see these parted out on ebay pretty commonly.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

The big pluses to look for are 
1) Speed changer…. not there
2) Factory legs… not there
3) Casters….. not there
40 A big box of "extras".... not there

I know that prices vary widely from region to region, but I'd be checking around to see if a better deal couldn't be found. I agree I was lucky but I got my 10ER for $50 and it had all of the above. I've seen several better deals on ebay but it does depend on your area.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Among all you fellow Shopsmith owners does anyone have a "10E"? This was the 1st SS made. What those names mean is: 10 Experimental & 10 Experimental Revised. I se lots of 10ERs here & on SSUG.org but no one ever mentions the old 10E. Just wondering.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

To answer the question about the 10ER. The machine in the photo dose'n look complete. (Shipwright's comment is correct. You might want to look around for a used Mark V 500. The older ones go for as little as $100 to 500. Just an idea. NOTE: There are folks who are parting out 10ER machines. You can find them on the SSUG.org For Sale Forum.

Pop


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

For "Pop", Just saw a 10E on Craigslist today:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/2176352799.html


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Son-Of-A-Gun! Thanks BrandonW. So there are a few of those old boys rattling around out there.

Pop


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

It's amazing that sixty year old machines are still out there hummin away. The 10 E & ER's were built like a tank.

That said, I agree with Lee, with only 1/2HP and lack of safety equipment it will not be a very good saw. It was actually designed for use with 9" blades. My advice would be to look for a used Shopsmith 510. This model was introduced more than twenty years ago and with a little patience can usually be found at reasonable cost. The 510 will have more than twice the HP of the E or ER and will be equipped with upper and lower saw guards. It will also have an 18" x 22" table and a fence that locks both front and rear.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Gentlemen…Thank you so much for your input. I have decided against this purchase. This site is awesome!


----------



## Galway (Jun 5, 2011)

Just had to post, I've got a 10E in the garage right now. Still use it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a 10ER about 30 years ago. I bought it complete for $100, sold it for $100 and bought it back for $100, It was my first power tool and I was very pleased with it. I finally sold it for good ($100) when I bought all dedicated power tools. It is a good machine and if it is complete, I would pay $150 for it. Saw blades have an 1-1/8" dia. hole, but they are still available.


----------



## Ktrumble (Mar 2, 2013)

I bought mine for $100 and had it delivered for free. It was great for a starting woodworker. I spent another $20 in paint and primer and put a new plug/cord on it. It is like new and has been great as a lathe, drill press, disk sander, drum sander. I used it for a while as a table saw for plywood and pine, but quickly grew out of it. I put a link belt on it and due to its weight, that thing is smooth with very little noise. I actually parted out the casters on eBay for ~$100. I would have bought it for $100 because you can make a significant profit by parting it out on eBay.


----------

